# Father cockatiel robbed!! :(



## Amyy (Apr 23, 2011)

when i came back home today morning,i saw the cage door was open (i hadnt left it open) and my lutino male cockatiel was missing from his breeding cage!
the windows were tightly shut and he never ever tires to escape..even if he did escape,he always has his favorite spots in the room to sit in...but i coulnt find him anywhere!!!
my room consists of windows and one door.my windows were shut,but my door was open just enough for a little air to pass through(and nobody enters my room since my family is allergic to birds and hence they avoid my room)
i had gone out in the morning and let the maid who cleans the dishes in(she usually comes in the morning.early morning like 8am.and everyone at my home sleeps till 10:30am..except me of course since i have lectures to attend in the morning.and i looked in every nook and corner of my room a million times,still couldnt find him!!
im worried about the chicks.there are three chicks.will the mother cockatiel be able to handle everything on her own?


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Do you live with your parents you said your maid cleans the dishes I'm assuming you mean the birds?? Ask her if she may have seen something


----------



## Amyy (Apr 23, 2011)

angelmommy24 said:


> Do you live with your parents you said your maid cleans the dishes I'm assuming you mean the birds?? Ask her if she may have seen something


yes i do live with my parents.but everyone was asleep ....
and my maids work is only in the kitchen.she isnt supposed to enter my room at all.no body enters my room but me.i take out the birds dishes every night and place them at the kitchen


----------



## leeisme (Feb 4, 2011)

Oh wow! Good luck and hope you find him. Was he banded? If so you should let your local police dept and veterinarian know. Even if he wasnt banded, you should give them a description of the bird and make a report. IMO


----------



## Amyy (Apr 23, 2011)

but what about the chicks?do you think the mom will be able to handle them on her own?they are a week old


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

chicks will be ok but you may need to assist feed. I would definitley go out and get some handformula and see if someone can show you how to just in case best of luck


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Amyy said:


> but what about the chicks?do you think the mom will be able to handle them on her own?they are a week old


Read this:

http://www.talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=6140


----------



## Amyy (Apr 23, 2011)

i have never tried to handfeed before  i think ill just kill them if i try.and itll be sad....as it is the father is missing..i dont want his children dead too


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Read as much as you can, ask for help you'll be ok..


----------



## Amyy (Apr 23, 2011)

but you absolutely sure the mother wont be able to manage on her own?if she really really cant,then only will i read into it and feed them


----------



## leeisme (Feb 4, 2011)

Both mother and father feed them. If the father is not doing his job because he is missing the babies will suffer. Some mothers may do it on their own but it will take a lot of her Without help. you may have to really supplement the feeding so they get the proper nutrition and help mom.


----------



## suhel.desai (Mar 20, 2012)

hey, sad to hear abt your tiel... you can feed lil in between few times a day carefully.... will need to check where we get babyfeed forumula in mumbai. can take a syringe(obviously without needle) can stick a rubber piping so that the hard part doesnt touch them.

regards,

suhel


----------



## Amyy (Apr 23, 2011)

yes,im giving them fresh food everytime she finishes eating(i changed the dish thrice already since morning...)
and she looks really worried and tensed but is kind of in control.she is eating a lot and feeding her chicks.now ive just got to make sure that her feeding dish isnt empty


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

One adult should be able to handle three chicks, as long as she isn't so upset by the loss of her mate that she abandons them. If there were more than three chicks it might be overwhelming. Keep an eye on the situation to make sure the babies are growing normally - the article at http://justcockatiels.weebly.com/watch-me-grow.html will help. The baby in that article was bigger than average so don't expect your babies to weigh that much.

Be sure to search the rest of the house. The door was open a crack so the male might have been able to slip through it. Birds can get into some strange places. Once I had a parakeet who got out of the cage when I wasn't home, and I eventually found her inside the chimney behind the damper. Good luck, I hope you get him back.


----------



## Amyy (Apr 23, 2011)

okay thankyou for your help.nope thankfully she hasnt abandoned her chicks...but she seems worried and disturbed.i dont blame her.i hope i get him back too


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm so sorry. I hope you get the dad back.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

If he has really been stolen, it might be helpful to offer a reward for his return. This will encourage the neighbors to tell you about anything they saw.


----------



## Amyy (Apr 23, 2011)

sadly in my area no1 cares about pets.theyd just ask me to get another one instead.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

They may not care about pets but they might care about the money or they might care about you. It's worth a try.


----------



## Amyy (Apr 23, 2011)

ive informed my neighbours and watchmen to keep an eye out for a cockatiel.


----------



## AMom2011 (Apr 25, 2012)

so sorry for what is going on  did you walk your whole house, whistling/calling for him? maybe he is in a closet? or behind a piece of furniture? 
would he 'call' back to you if he hears your voice? 

keep us updated, please. GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I would check behind all furniture to make sure he didn't get stuck behind something. Definitely keep us posted.


----------



## Amyy (Apr 23, 2011)

i checked the nestbox the other day,one of his chicks was missing too....now im sure he and his chick were robbed!!!together!


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

When a baby dies in the nest, the parents will press the body with their feet and beak until the chick is flattened and its contents are expelled. They do this so the baby will dry up and not cause any bacteria growth. If you sift through the nest box bedding, you may find the chick in this way.


----------



## Amyy (Apr 23, 2011)

the nestbox is clean and there is no sign of the missing chick at all


----------



## leeisme (Feb 4, 2011)

is there anyway you can set up a video recorder to do some surviellence?


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Amyy said:


> i checked the nestbox the other day,one of his chicks was missing too....now im sure he and his chick were robbed!!!together!


---------------------

Is there any other animals in the house? What type of nestbox are you using?....such as something that is open, or has a lift-up or sliding back. Is the cage with nest inside or outside?

If other animals/pets in the house, and using an open box they could have taken the parent and later the baby. I would look under and behind anything in the room, especially for feathers that shouldn't be in an area of the room that the birds are not near.

Many years ago when I bred birds outside I had raccoons that learned how to open, and close the nestboxes after they stole babies and nesting adults from the box.

A friend of mine had a pet ferret that would steal and eat eggs and babies from the nest.


----------

